#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Wandelvakantie Agadir

## DJJ

Het wordt mij te koud hier dus een weekje Agadir lijkt me wel wat. Ik wil wat wandeltochten gaan maken, maar nu blijken er slangen en schorpioenen rond te lopen in Marokko. Is dat een reel probleem in het gebied rond Adadir? En weet iemand waar de mooiste natuur te vinden is daar om te lopen.

Sukran,

Dirk

----------

